# I thought I had seen it all



## cricketfire46 (Sep 30, 2008)

about a month ago we went on a call for a girl who got punched in the little toe. still to this day we cannot figure out this happened. the whole story sounded bogus. but last shift topped it all. we had a frequent flyer who called 911 just to get her temperature checked utilizing our resources in a rural environment and having to move post trucks because she was 17 miles from the station. i do believe this tops all the calls i  have run on


----------



## EMTCop86 (Oct 1, 2008)

Punched in the little toe? That seems so unbelievable it might be true! How could you make up something like that? Anyways I would of told the lady to get 5 bucks and go down to the darn pharmacy to get a darn thermometer and not to call again unless it gets stuck.... I better stop there


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 1, 2008)

How about getting called out for a 17y/o with a twisted knee.  He was a block from the ER and walked to the curb to meet us.


----------

